# My Verry Colorful Nerite Snails!



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello guys! Just want to share these photos of my very colorful Nerite Snail collection.


----------



## MsNeoShrimp (Jul 15, 2012)

vandominic said:


> Hello guys! Just want to share these photos of my very colorful Nerite Snail collection.


Its amazing how some of those red ones have very uniformed stripes on them. Appears to be painted on like hermit crab shells. Wow!!!


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm amazed by the zig-zag patterns. The temptation to "collect them all" is hard to resist.


----------



## MsNeoShrimp (Jul 15, 2012)

ObiQuiet said:


> I'm amazed by the zig-zag patterns. The temptation to "collect them all" is hard to resist.


If only they have these colors in the US...


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Very nice Nerites!
SO jealous! haha


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi guys! Thanks for commenting. Hope you have importers there who have the permits to import stuff from here. These snails are going to Germany.


----------

